# DIY 18" dual PR Design



## SPEAKERPOWERFULL1

Hello,

There's a lot of very intelligent brains on here, and I wish to tap into your knowledge to guide a build.

Intent is to make something elegant and exotic in the smallest enclosure possible tuned as low as possible (I have a Velodyne Minivee 8 as well) using Baltic Birch or MDF and a nice finish maybe piano gloss or veneer?

SP1-700-HT sub plate amp 700w 4ohm

Mach 5 Audio iXL-18"
No code has to be inserted here.

Dayton Audio Reference 18" PR

Fs 14.7 Hz
Qms 5.03
Mms 500g
Cms 0.23 mm/N
Sd 1164.0 cm²
Vd 3,957.6 cm³
Vas 449.0 liters
Xmax 34 mm

Room 16' x 10' connected to a Martin Logan Cadence sound bar and EQ'd with ARC.

Funding for the enclosure, access to a professional wood hobby club with table saws, lathe, planers, joiners, routers, sanders, drill press, paintroom, tools, (no CNC), different types of wood to purchase and enthusiasts with 25+ years wood working experience able to help with project (some of their projects are high-end custom furniture, epoxy tables that light up, one guy made a birds eye view of a beach on a piece of drift wood)

What are your thoughts/suggestions?

Thank You!


----------

